# Hiring for a Manager position - Whitewater Tube/Co Water Sport



## livin_tll

Maybe include the location of the company?


----------



## lmyers

I believe they are in Boulder.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

Thats alot of responsibility and hours. Hope it pays a livable wage.


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co.

Yes, we are in Boulder. Sorry I left that out. 

My manager gets paid well and gets incentives for overall shop performance and sales, and I expect a lot from them. I need one very reliable person to be in the shop for the majority of the time. I've had too many issues with allowing all the employees to work part time. I need one manager that is there a lot, then part time workers to help when busy. I understand that the hours for the manager are demanding, so I pay well, and offer generous incentives for good performance. 

Nick Wigston
President
Whitewater Tube Co. 
Boulder Colorado


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co.

exact salary will depend on the level of experience of the candidate. Incentives are based on shop performance for the season and will be negotiated at the time of hiring.


----------



## erdvm1

Do you have pictures of some of the customers?

That may be an incentive


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co.

that would be a good incentive...:smile:


----------



## ragdoll

I would think that anyone with the skills required to apply could easily find year round work doing the simular work all year long. I don't think giving your manager 5 months of work a year will attract a different crowd than your current part time group. Good Luck!


----------



## erdvm1

Nice support to one of the mountainbuzz/boating community sponsors

Nick, I would take the job just for the eye candy alone.

Ill be sure to pass along any names if they come
My way.


----------



## ragdoll

erdvm1 said:


> Nick, I would take the job just for the eye candy alone.
> 
> .


Thanks for proving my point. It looks like you would be more interested in hitting on the customers than promoting a business enviornment that would promote profit.  Just a thought.


----------



## erdvm1

Yeah ragdoll you are obviously a business wizard

Where did you get your MBA?


----------



## ragdoll

erdvm1 said:


> Where did you get your MBA?


Boise State. Is that not good enough for you? Its no Georgia! But MBAs are a dime a dozen these days. I'm no wizzard but I do know its extremely hard to find a good manager willing to work 6 days a week 5 months a year. I'm sure Nick will agree with me. My *opinion* is that he won't attract a different crowd than he has in the past. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## erdvm1

Boise what?


----------



## jmack

erdvm1 said:


> Boise what?


Game. Set. Match.


----------



## erdvm1

Yes you are correct you just succeeded in showing your ass

Congratulations.
Where should the trophy be sent?


----------



## ragdoll

erdvm1 said:


> Yes you are correct you just succeeded in showing your ass
> 
> Congratulations.
> Where should the trophy be sent?


When you can't argue the points, just attack the person! That is what people do when they get their butts kicked. Just look in the mirror and you'll see who gets the trophy.

PS didn't boise state kick georgia but in 2011???


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co.

I see your point, but colorado actually has a large number of seasonal workers with these types of skills. the ski industry and raft industry is full of seasonal workers. Hopefully the right person comes along. Perhaps I'll need to find two people to cover the position or something. It's all about adaptation.


----------



## lhowemt

i can see someone wanting to guide 5-6 days a week, but sit in the office and do all the crappy work? Financial report EVERY day? Get real, you better pay really well for someone not even get weekend (even if midweek) playtime. Anyone will a brain should see this will likely be 6-7 days a week, then 7. Someone with those skills probably won't stay with you for the summer. They'll take your job just to get to CO then jump ship as soon as they can.


----------



## ragdoll

I can see a school teacher rocking that job. Maybe appeal to them??


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Whats with all the negative armchair quarterbacking when people post up opportunities someone might be interested in? 

Every time someone posts up a job, a spot on a grand trip, or a permit cancelation, some chump just has to chime in to lob a flaming bag of shit into the discussion.

Just because you can't fathom who would want this job, doesn't mean that there isn't someone out there who would eat this up. Maybe somebody wants to work all summer to save up for a winter in Chile? One man's trash is another man's treasure, and in a depressed job market I think its great that Nick has employment opportunities.

If you want the job / permit / etc, then act on it. If you don't want it, resist the urge to blab some useless negative crap that does nothing but promote negativity.

Someone could post up a solution to world hunger, and in 30 seconds some mountainbuzz asshole would be complaining about the menu. For fucks sake people, get a grip.

P.S. Good luck with the biz Nick.


----------



## glenn

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Whats with all the negative armchair quarterbacking when people post up opportunities someone might be interested in?
> 
> Every time someone posts up a job, a spot on a grand trip, or a permit cancelation, some chump just has to chime in to lob a flaming bag of shit into the discussion.
> 
> Just because you can't fathom who would want this job, doesn't mean that there isn't someone out there who would eat this up. Maybe somebody wants to work all summer to save up for a winter in Chile? One man's trash is another man's treasure, and in a depressed job market I think its great that Nick has employment opportunities.
> 
> If you want the job / permit / etc, then act on it. If you don't want it, resist the urge to blab some useless negative crap that does nothing but promote negativity.
> 
> Someone could post up a solution to world hunger, and in 30 seconds some mountainbuzz asshole would be complaining about the menu. For fucks sake people, get a grip.
> 
> P.S. Good luck with the biz Nick.


I agree with everything you said but disagree because:

1. Every flame bumps the ad.
2. Some of it is entertaining in it's own right.


----------



## TriBri1

lhowemt said:


> i can see someone wanting to guide 5-6 days a week, but sit in the office and do all the crappy work? Financial report EVERY day? Get real, you better pay really well for someone not even get weekend (even if midweek) playtime. Anyone will a brain should see this will likely be 6-7 days a week, then 7. Someone with those skills probably won't stay with you for the summer. They'll take your job just to get to CO then jump ship as soon as they can.


I was always surprised at who would want to be an office person or even a shuttle driver for a commercial companies. Over the years I found that they tend to be folks who really would prefer to guide, but because of physical characteristics are challenged in feeling comfortable as a guide, but they still want to be a part of the rafting atmosphere.


----------



## David Spiegel

Who on earth decided that being a raft guide is the world's most desirable job? Let's think about some of the benefits that an office job could possibly have over guiding: 

1) better pay
2) Live in a place with showers, not dirty etc
3) don't have to hang out with other raft guides 24/7
4) Don't spend every day all summer running the same boring, low water class II with fatso texans while getting skin cancer....
5) You don't have to spend all day, everyday, talking your customers (and yourself) into believing that the low water **insert run name here** is the best thing ever
6) Maybe your office job will get you health insurance to cover that skin cancer once you get it.
7) Office job might build work experience relevant to a career field later on in life

All that aside, I still think raft guiding can be a blast and worthwhile for a couple summers. It's just that, in the end, it does have some disadvantages and not everyone is looking for that experience. 

Good luck, Nick!


----------



## idahofloater

ragdoll said:


> PS didn't boise state kick georgia but in 2011???


That is just way too funny!

Thats your game, set, match.......


----------



## ragdoll

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Whats with all the negative armchair quarterbacking when people post up opportunities someone might be interested in?


I think it has more to do personal perspective on life. If your looking for negativity then you will find negativity in everything. I didn't see this thread as negative at all. I see challenging opinions. This is a forum where opinions are challenged. If the OP didn't want anyone to provide feed back to the post then this post should be in the help wanted ads in CL or the paper. 

Wasn't it Plato who said we achieve truth and justice through dialog.


----------



## Schutzie

40 years ago I ran across the guy who took me on my first raft trip. One thing led to another, and I ran as a weekend warrior for him. The next year I told my full time boss to stuff it and ran full time. The third year I sold and guided trips. After that it was pretty much a full time year round job with 5 months pay. It took my future wife gently pointing out there were no retired guides living on a pension, and maybe since I wasn't getting any younger, I might want to think about a more stable employment environment.

The office manager for most of those years worked all week--40 plus hours keeping the place organized and operational, then guided any weekend she could.

The owners went with no salary most years, just taking guide pay when they actually ran trips. The hours in the office running things, planning, figuring it out, and just dealing with shit was pretty much unpaid, and it was year round.

Any job in this industry is a labor of love; you ain't gonna get rich, you'll work your ass off, and probably do serious harm to your liver. Oh, and meet a bunch of characters you'll never forget.

First year guides were little more than slaves; they worked their asses off, got paid shit, and got little recognition. They had to stick it out at least 2 years to get any kind of reasonable treatment and pay. Very few that made it through training the first year left. They tended to stick around until, like me, they decided it was time to grow up and get responsible.

You'll find your manager. Not among this bunch of spoiled, entitled, gimmee mine, Armchair quarterbacking, bleeding heart, "river lovers", but you'll find your manager. And maybe a new friend in the process.


----------



## LSB

I'm with Speigel. 
I managed a Ski/Rafting Photo operation for years and had a great time working 6 days a week during the season. My summer days consisted of: Open the shop at 8. Cover until the lab tech came in at 11. Split for "lunch" at 12. Go down to the river and throw ends until 2. Back to the lab to get the film out and help cover the booth until about 5-6. Down to the bars for happy hour. Maybe stop back into the shop to Z out the register at 9 depending on who was closing.
Never once had to pull a fat pasty tourist back into a boat.
And I made 24K my last year doing it in 1996. That's exactly how much I made as a first year teacher.


----------



## lhowemt

If the guy is going to stick his neck into the buzz, then he'll get the good with the bad. At the very least maybe he comes out of it with a different idea to make it more workable, more possible for success. Saying you think an idea is stupid isn't negative, it's honest feedback. Or I guess the rest of you kumbaya singers think that no one should disagree? Good grief! THAT's negativity IMO!


----------



## lmyers

Nothing wrong with disagreeing, but some of you are certainly being too negative.

My girl is a middle school science teacher and a manager for a raft company office. She works lots of hours, but they are not unreasonable, and she enjoys the work. Not the most glorious, but she would rather deal with money, phones and check-in's than guide.... she's been with them for 7-8 season's now and makes pretty good money. Better than she would at any other seasonal summer work in Buena Vista.

Good luck Nick.


----------



## twitch

lhowemt said:


> Anyone will a brain should see this will likely be 6-7 days a week, then 7.


Anyone referencing potential intelligence of candidates and their brains should at least know how to spell, or use spell check. It devalues your argument when you can't or don't.

Did Nick mention the eye candy? Besides that obvious benefit, it's also a position that's a gateway into the WW / Outdoor industry. Most folks don't get hired on straight away to be the territory sales manager for a big company. They usually start small, working at or managing a shop, and have the opportunity to meet others within the industry. It's those connections that can help you to move on to the next level if that's something you are considering.

If not, just become a veterinarian so you can work flexible hours and peep cuties down by the river during the summer.


----------



## Randaddy

I don't know what people are so fired up about. It's an outdoor-sports related management position for a young and growing business. 

Do you know how hard it is to break into one of these positions? A long-time raft guide that wants to run a raft company full-time, year-round would love to have this experience on their resume. It's also a great year to skip the river, what with the dangerously high runoff we're expecting and all...

I hope Nick finds someone great and pays them $20,000 for the 5 months.


----------



## coloclimber512

Most management positions require someone willing to go that extra mile. Working 5-6 days a week is not unheard of. Especially, for a small seasonal company that is trying to be successful. I would guess the compensation would be similar to a comparable position with another company.

This is a great opportunity for someone to get into the WW industry. The contacts you would get know and the experience on your résumé would most likely be the stepping stone to your next job when you needed one. 

It's wild to see people knocking this ad. Sure working 5 or 6 days a week doesn't leave much time for boating. But, last time I checked boating or days off doesn't help pay my mortgage or bills. That paycheck I get from busting my ass and putting in hours at work does. It also allows me to go boating when the time allows. This way I do not have to worry about if I can afford to gas up my car for the next road trip.

If you want flexibility, sign up for a part time job there filling up tubes. The OPs ad I'm sure will bring in the candidate that he is looking for. The ad outlines the position, for the most part you know what you are signing up for. I don't see anything wrong with that. Only those willing to put in the effort need to apply.


----------



## erdvm1

I finally read twitch's post

Very nice.
I agree 100%


----------



## lhowemt

twitch said:


> Anyone referencing potential intelligence of candidates and their brains should at least know how to spell, or use spell check. It devalues your argument when you can't or don't.
> 
> .


Dude, it's called GRAMMAR, not spelling. 

Golly I wish my iphone had grammar check, it's so critical on the BUZZ. Actually it helps bring out the dead, and have them complain about nothing meaningful... Good thing you weren't around when CM was leaning to use his computer....

$20k, now that'll do it! Except for already wanting someone with management experience. That's partially what hung me up, the requirements seemed to exclude guides that want to move up. Anyways, it's boating season and we have water in MT/ID!

Shit I had to edit this TWICE to get all my typos corrected. Gasp!


----------



## zbaird

If you are worried about it, you should have done it a third time.


----------



## lhowemt

zbaird said:


> If you are worried about it, you should have done it a third time.


Nah, proper sentences, those are far beyond my care, I'm just talking major guffaws. At least I didn't leave words completely out of the statement this time. Back to not bothering....


----------



## twitch

Zach - too funny. Especially since she really should have edited the third time.


> Good thing you weren't around when CM was leaning to use his computer....


 It's learning, not leaning. CM has his own issues, grammar being one of them, but at least he's consistent.

And for the record, grammar is the set of structural rules that governs the composition of clauses, phrases, and words in any given natural language. Spelling is the writing of one or more words with letters and diacritics. So when your intent is to say _Anyone with a brain_, yet you type _Anyone will a brain_, it is a spelling and not a grammar issue. Like you said, if you're going to stick your neck into the buzz...

No complaining here. Just highlighting what a great opportunity this could be for the right candidate. However, if I were Nick, I probably would include the ability to speak and spell properly as a prerequisite. If not, there's always this handy tool.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Twitch!!! That is awesome! My mom and g-parents read to me constantly and got me a Speak and Read, as a consequence I was already reading before I entered kindergarten.

Perhaps this is why I'm a spelling Nazi now??? I miss my Speak and Read.


----------



## lhowemt

Argh, foiled again! I'm starting to wonder if I might be getting close to needing reading glasses. Seriously. The type is so darn small on this phone... This reminds me of FINALLY getting glasses in college. It's a funny story, but I'll be damned if I'm going to go into it and screw up yet AGAIN! The arthritis in my fingers makes this small keyboard so hard, and me so impatient to not really care. Getting old really is a bitch. And the cat sitting on my lap makes it hard to type.... And the....

Minutia- I don't believe a correctly spelled word used in the wrong place or way is caught by spell correctors, at least they aren't by iphone's.


----------



## twitch

Laura - I was laughing by the time I got to arthritis, but the cat in the lap took it over the top. There is now beer on my computer screen, thank you.


----------



## lhowemt

twitch said:


> Laura - I was laughing by the time I got to arthritis, but the cat in the lap took it over the top. There is now beer on my computer screen, thank you.


Haha! Excellent. Your welcome, all in good cheer!


----------



## erdvm1

Should read

You're welcome

I love thinking in friggin hilarious


----------



## lhowemt

erdvm1 said:


> Should read
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> I love thinking in friggin hilarious


.


----------



## mikepart

twitch said:


> Zach - too funny. Especially since she really should have edited the third time. It's learning, not leaning. CM has his own issues, grammar being one of them, but at least he's consistent.
> 
> And for the record, grammar is the set of structural rules that governs the composition of clauses, phrases, and words in any given natural language. Spelling is the writing of one or more words with letters and diacritics. So when your intent is to say _Anyone with a brain_, yet you type _Anyone will a brain_, it is a spelling and not a grammar issue. Like you said, if you're going to stick your neck into the buzz...
> 
> No complaining here. Just highlighting what a great opportunity this could be for the right candidate. However, if I were Nick, I probably would include the ability to speak and spell properly as a prerequisite. If not, there's always this handy tool.


 Your post is fraught with punctuation errors: in the third sentence of the second paragraph you should place a comma after the interjection "so". Also, when introducing a quotation, you should use a comma after verbs of communication, and the quotation should be in quotation marks, not italicized.


----------



## lhowemt

Good god people! It's the internet! Hopefully we use better english than texting, but it is a conversation, not a thesis dissertation.


----------

